# Lead in rhinestones



## whodini (Oct 23, 2007)

So I have a nice idea for a kids shirt. But I know rhinestones tend to have lead in them. The shirt would read my daddy/mommy rocks with a guitar on it. Ok so I thought stay away from kids up to the age of about 7. I dont have children so Im wondering if I put this logo on a 7-8 year old shirt - is that too old - would a kid rather wear a hannah montana shirt at this age? I am thinking by this age they won't pick any studs off and eat them then. Would they say at 5-6 yrs? I am in the UK I see there are rules for USA not sure about here.


Another quickie I read rhinestuds are lead free? Anyone know this to be true? I know I can but lead free studs - but when I am working to a budget I doubt these will be cheap.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Actually the law in the USA restricts leaded products for ages 12 and younger. Many of the embellished designs you now see in stores here are made with the rhinestuds verses the rhinestones because of the lower lead content. 

I'm not sure if the rhinestud is completely lead free or not but they must contain less lead than the legal amount allowed. I personally do not use the rhinestuds but I do believe that they are cheaper to purchase than the Korean rhinestone which is what I use. 

I would definitely do some research to find out what your law is for leaded products on children's apparel in the UK before you start selling any items.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Even the "Lead Free" stones contains lead, just a lower amount.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Another idea to use for children's clothes would be the poor man's bling. There isn't lead in the films and it is also better on the budget. Check out this thread for some of the ideas others have had.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t115182.html


----------

